# Changing the color of my weathertech mats



## Camcruse (Oct 4, 2011)

Seriously I don't think any dye job would hold up.


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

I agree...YOU will be re-spray bombing them several times a season when you have VERY noticible scrapes in the vinyl paint. Which will be a frequent event.

With the cost of vinyl spray....those would almost have to have been free to be worth it for very long.

Me? I'd sell them, make a profit and order a set of black ones. You won't be able to give them away if you bugger them up with vinyl spray.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Many years ago, I found some spray shoe color at a local shoe repair shop. It was intended for women's shoes, but I used it to change the color of the hand brake hoods on my touring bike. Went from white to a yellow gold color. The stuff held up for many years, and hundreds of miles, of my gloved hands resting and rubbing on the hoods. I have no idea how many cans it would take to do a set of floor mats as one can was supposedly enough for two pairs of shoes. Probably better to buy the color of mats you really want.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Naw I'm keeping them. 50 bux.. What material r the matts? Vinyl? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Well as per weathertech they r plastic. And can be dyed or color changed but using a plastic paint with a sealer. Sweet finally got a set of floor liners for half the price of new.. You guys should t be so afraid of alil elbow grease.. Next up is power mirrors. Electrical is my area! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

use "monstaliner" truck roll on liner or something, no paint or anything.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Ger8mm said:


> use "monstaliner" truck roll on liner or something, no paint or anything.


Good idea thank you. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

boneheaddoctor said:


> Me? I'd sell them, make a profit and order a set of black ones. You won't be able to give them away if you bugger them up with vinyl spray.


Totally agree. _*boneheaddoctor*_ hit the nail on the head.

Sell them on Craigslist or similar, take your profit and purchase the mats you really want. In the unlikely event they don't sell, then keep them as dedicated _'Winter Use Only' _floor mats and swap them out for your pretty new set when Spring arrives and it's time to go to the Prom.


----------



## Jonnyukon (Aug 20, 2013)

Geez guys they arnt meant to be a show stopper pretty they r meant for carpet protection. Idc what they look like I'm using them.. If they get scratched and I have to re spray them idc lol... Thanx for the help... I'm not spending 200 bux. I spent 50 plus shipping and 20 bux for two cans of spray bomb... Less than half the price of new.. I'll spend the money saved on something more important. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

